# Hulllooooo



## senselessfiction (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey name's Mary, you can call me that or whatever nickname I get here. XD
I'm 19 and I've been writing since 13 but stopped a little ago, I'm back now.
About Senselessfiction
She's random at times
Has a strange obsesstion with skittles and comic books.
Loves writing. (duh)
Sometimes talks in third person.
She's also a little crazy... but cool!

Again, Hulllloooooo.


----------



## Farror (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi there Senselessfiction. Welcome to the forums. What kind of writing do you do?


----------



## senselessfiction (Apr 28, 2010)

I forgot to put that in the first post. I mostly write some poetry and fantasy stories. I have some finished poetry but no stories so far, I'm working on some. 
And thanks for the welcome.


----------



## caelum (Apr 28, 2010)

Welcome.  There's a pretty active fantasy crowd hanging around these here parts, and the poetry forum's always buzzing, so I'm sure there's lots of folks with interests similar to yours.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Apr 28, 2010)

senselessfiction said:


> I forgot to put that in the first post. I mostly write some poetry and fantasy stories. I have some finished poetry but no stories so far, I'm working on some.
> And thanks for the welcome.



Welcome to the site.  Poetry and fantasy--sounds like my kind of person.


----------



## Sigg (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, welcome to WF.


----------



## Red_Venus (Apr 28, 2010)

Welcome to the site. Hope you enjoy your stay...be sure to ask if you have any questions, we're all here to help!

cheers;

Venus


----------



## AA (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello there and welcome!


----------



## senselessfiction (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome everyone! And I plan on enjoyin' myself.


----------

